# Auto Finesse Crystal



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Coming to the end of my AF crystal and it's the best glass cleaner I have used. Am all for trying new products and could anyone suggest another glass cleaner to try.

Thanks


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

CarChem Clarity - brilliant cleaner!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I've not used crystal but heard very good things

I'm currently on gtechniq g6 and that's awesome but nearly gone now so I'll be onto af after


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Pure IPA personally, most glass cleaners have it as a base anyway..


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

Stoner's invisible glass


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Auto Glym Fast Glass is very good (in my experience). It's not a particularly 'exciting' product but does seem to work very well under most conditions. 

Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol is good too but can flash off a bit quickly. Muc Off glass cleaner is also rather good and easily sourced. 

CarPro Eraser also doubles as a glass cleaner and is well regarded, though not used it this way myself.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I only use autofinesse crystal or 3M foam glass cleaner.

Both fantastic at doing what there supposed to do.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Stoners Invisible Glass or AF Crystal for me.


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

I've tried a few but crystal wins everytime for me


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

I used to love the Meguiars one, but to be honest I think it was the marzipan scent rather than the actual product. I use AF Crystal and doubt i'll be using anything else anytime soon


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Eliasasas said:


> Stoner's invisible glass


:thumb:......and Car-chem window cleaner


----------



## eccie (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd give espuma crystal green a try, its very very good and very similar to AF crystal - I wouldn't be surprised if it was the same product


----------



## superd (Sep 23, 2013)

It's AF crystal for me too


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

ALLR_155528 said:


> Coming to the end of my AF crystal and* it's the best glass cleaner I have used*. Am all for trying new products and could anyone suggest another glass cleaner to try.
> 
> Thanks


I think if you're happy with a product then stick with it unless you specifically want to change.:thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Autosmart 20 20.


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

sonax extreme nano pro is very good bit like g6 but cheaper and better


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

AG fast glass for me, all about the cloth though imo


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

AF crystal is amazing with the DJ cloth, can't remember the name. A small yellow waffle weave one.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Another vote for Stoners Invisible Glass here


----------



## Porsche 993 (May 19, 2011)

I've always used af crystal as well, but tried some scholl ice recently and it's even better


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

CaptainKirk95 said:


> I think if you're happy with a product then stick with it unless you specifically want to change.:thumb:


Agree with this, I only use Crystal as well, followed up by Orchard Auto Care hydrophobe. Microfibre Madness cloudbuster is a great cloth for the job.


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

Agree with you that AF crystal is a great product. It is tough to beat, but I have had really good results with Sonax Clear Glass. The trap for young players with this product is to use about half the amount you would normally spray, as it is surfactant-based. Used frugally, I rate it alongside Crystal in day to day cleaning, and a smidgen ahead for a grimey window.


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Comparing Crystal to Stoner, what can you say?


----------



## Joee (Jun 7, 2014)

Big fan of auto finesse crystal


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I like chemical guys signature glass cleaner


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

3M for me is great and cheap.
Not sure if to try stoner or af next though


----------



## Samciv (Jun 9, 2013)

I've used both crystal and stoner and there isn't much in it, I'm currently using stoner and will probably be buying it again from shop n shine once I've run out


----------



## throwa62start (Aug 1, 2011)

Keep with the Crystal nothing touches it!


----------



## Bristols (Feb 13, 2014)

123HJMS said:


> AG fast glass for me, all about the cloth though imo


I love fast glass


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

My favorite is the Meguiars NXT glass cleaner, been using it for years. I also have the CG Windows cleaner, very satisfied.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I use Crystal and can't rate it high enough, it's a fantastic product. It's the best glass cleaner I've used so far!

Sutty.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

3m foam / einszett glass cleaner & glimmermans are my favorite glass cleaners


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

I would say NEW Turtle Wax Stay Clear Glass Spray.

It's vinegar based cleaner and leaves little film behind, which prevent against fog.

In my little test, its little better than AF Crystal Glass Cleaner.
If you want, you can try to use Google translate for my test:

TW vs. AF


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I use 3m and its very good.tempted to try stoners next.i did consider af but its alot dearer.


----------

